# Black Nocks



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a subject that's been beat to death! Some people will get mad at you if you shoot black. Others, like myself, don't care what color you shoot. However, fair is fair. I always have a dark/black arrow in my quiver just in case someone wants to play that game.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

John if you dont care what they shoot why do you have a black one so you can be a bas**** too lol.:wink:


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i shoot blue myself. i use it cuz it matches my bow. i shot white last year though, and alot of my arrows got tore up cuz of it. i dont like it when people shoot all black though


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

I shoot 2 yellow 1 white 2in blazers. I personally don't care what colors anyone else shoots. If I get beat its not someone beating me its me making bad shots and beating myself and if I you want a excuse I guess the color of vanes or feathers is good as any. My 2 cents.


----------



## tx_basser (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry, did not mean to post up a HF type of thread. I just found it interesting and wondered if my buddy was pulling my leg.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll get scorned pretty quick and others (better shooters) will not want to shoot with you. If you shoot enough tourney's, then I'm sure that you use others arrows as a marker when your turn comes up. I use 3 dark blue vanes with bright orange nocks. I do this, so that it reduces the amount that I can see when I practice ("aim small"), but it's still plenty bright when on the course. I shot an ASA last year with a guy shooting stealth and he made no friends that day with our group because he kept using the others arrows for a marker and he was vocal about which arrow he thought was in the best location.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

dunno if it is true but heard asa you have to have all the same color fletchings


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Black*

When everyone in a group shoots bright nocks, the whole group benefits from the reference points. That is why most will shoot visible nocks. If you choose to shoot black, and I shoot in front of you, I will return the favor. Though most of the time I've found that the people who play the black nock game are not putting up the scores to beat anyway.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I use black nocks because I like them. If a person can not hit a quarter sized 12 on his own, a 1/4 inch nock is not going to be any help. I never use a nock as a reference point. The arrow could be kicked up or down and throw you way off. I always look fro a reference on the target.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a bright green nock. So what if someone uses it as a reference or a aim point. I had one guy robinhood my shaft  which was a X and the bulldog nock collar was ratttling on his shaft. :mg: Was kinda cool and something I will always remember.


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Shooting rules C ASA*



gen2teg said:


> dunno if it is true but heard asa you have to have all the same color fletchings


Arrows of any type may be used provided they subscribe to the accepted principle and meaning of the word arrow as 
used in target archery, have not been altered from the manufacturer's original specifications (except cut to size), and 
that these arrows do not cause undue damage to the 3-D targets. An arrow consists of a shaft with a field or glue-in 
point, nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts will not exceed .422"; the field 
or glue-in point for these arrows may have a maximum diameter of .425".

I don't see them ask they be the same color? I'm still looking.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

*dunno*

Not true, doesn't matter the color of vanes,feathers or nocks you use.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I can not remember if I use all black so I do not peak at the arrow in flight or is it that I love being hated for using them. Same topic new year. What do you aim at when you are the first on a target? Please just shoot your own game and not worry about mine, or wait was that my plan.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

gen2teg said:


> dunno if it is true but heard asa you have to have all the same color fletchings


Incorrect. Colors do not matter. I believe fobs are the only thing not allowed


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I use black nocks because I like them. If a person can not hit a quarter sized 12 on his own, a 1/4 inch nock is not going to be any help. I never use a nock as a reference point. The arrow could be kicked up or down and throw you way off. I always look fro a reference on the target.


That what I was thinking also.

I shoot black on black, but not to be stealth shooter, but because I like the looks of it. If someone dont want to shoot with me or let me in their group so be it. When I go to a shoot I got to have fun regaurdless if I win or not. 

It dont matter if you use pink, red, black, yellow or what ever the color is, there is alway going to be someone that complains. JMO


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually had a guy blame me one time for having messed him up. I had hit the 12 in a worn target and the back of the arrow kicked up and right. He shot for the fletching after looking at it through his binos. Said the bright fletching drew his arrow over there.

Shoot what you like. If someone does not like it so what.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Myself , I would rather shoot at a target where I can't see the other arrows. So doesnt matter to me what color nock or fletch they use. Shoot your own shot and dont worry about other people's arrows.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I actually had a guy blame me one time for having messed him up. I had hit the 12 in a worn target and the back of the arrow kicked up and right. He shot for the fletching after looking at it through his binos. Said the bright fletching drew his arrow over there.
> 
> Shoot what you like. If someone does not like it so what.


LOL thats funny.



Spotshooter2 said:


> Myself , I would rather shoot at a target where I can't see the other arrows. So doesnt matter to me what color nock or fletch they use. Shoot your own shot and dont worry about other people's arrows.


Amen


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I use black nocks because I like them. If a person can not hit a quarter sized 12 on his own, a 1/4 inch nock is not going to be any help. I never use a nock as a reference point. The arrow could be kicked up or down and throw you way off. I always look fro a reference on the target.


thats how its done, a good shooter knows his target and were to put it


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Myself , I would rather shoot at a target where I can't see the other arrows. So doesnt matter to me what color nock or fletch they use. Shoot your own shot and dont worry about other people's arrows.


That's where I am at as well. I would rather shoot first the whole time and not worry about where someone else hit or held. 

I carry one that is black nock and black fletching and two that are red fletching and red nock. If i shoot with my buddies I shoot the red automatically. If I am with people I don't know I shoot what they are shooting. If i think someone is trying to tear up my arrow I will go to all black as well.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Shot London KY ASA last year with a guy that shot blacked out arrows, he couldn't shoot worth a *@%#, glad he was shooting black, didn't want to get draw to his arrows


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have 2 sets of arrows. I carry 3 of each.

1st set (main set): Victory X-Ringer HV V5's with all black Duravanes and black G-Nocks.

2nd Set: Same arrows all black Duravanes flo-orange nocks.

I would rather not see other people's arrows...It distracts me. Plus, I don't want my arrows becoming someone's form of shot-amusement.

That's why I shoot stealth arrows.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I usually shoot colored fletch and a black nock. I can still see the arrow in the target just don't have the nock blaring for a good target for someone else. I don't care if they have a target or not but I don't like my 15 dollar arrows getting busted up.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't get it. Any time you are competing in a 3D tourney they're normally about 4 to a group and sooner or later your going to get a busted nock just by chance and what if you are constantly around or in the 12 ring what do you expect. Oh he has a line in the 12 ring so I better stay away I might hit his arrow. Come on guys nobody is trying to hurt your arrow its part of 3D shooting.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

It honestly doesn't bother me either way. Around here, most people who shoot blacked-out arrows are a-holes anyway. I have shot with my share of a-holes before, so I keep a couple of a-hole arrows with me just in case!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

oldeadeye06 said:


> thats how its done, a good shooter knows his target and were to put it


You got that RIGHT! I shoot all black because some people I have shot with do that. Some people make smart remarks about them but I dont care. I just tell them if you haft to use a nock as a point of aim you need to go back and practice more. The only way to get people to STOP shooting for your nocks is to shoot for theres no mater where they HIT!! Bust some of theres and they will STOP.


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

*die in the 12 ring*

Hey! me and my shooting buddies say if it dies in the 12 or the 14 it is all good.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> This is a subject that's been beat to death! Some people will get mad at you if you shoot black. Others, like myself, don't care what color you shoot. However, fair is fair. I always have a dark/black arrow in my quiver just in case someone wants to play that game.


 I am with you on this one. I had an idiot that you used to shoot with us cuss me for shooting black well the rest of that season I carried one with a white nock and shot it only when he shot before me.I could careless what the next guy is shooting.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i would rather shoot with someone who shoots black but some shoot bright nocks and vanes that draw you to it


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

jt12 said:


> Don't get it. Any time you are competing in a 3D tourney they're normally about 4 to a group and sooner or later your going to get a busted nock just by chance and what if you are constantly around or in the 12 ring what do you expect. Oh he has a line in the 12 ring so I better stay away I might hit his arrow. Come on guys nobody is trying to hurt your arrow its part of 3D shooting.


Thats right its bound to happen. But when you have guys that are in your group that say there shooting at the best placed shot. Then thats not normal wear and tear. Thats someone being an A**.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*True!*



bvfd339 said:


> Hey! me and my shooting buddies say if it dies in the 12 or the 14 it is all good.


So true, WHO CARES! I shoot the target and use orange or green nocks. Sometimes I hit the 12 and this happens with bright nocks, can't be mad!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm shooting red nocks and white vanes this year. I'm such a p** poor shot that I'm usually in the 5 area and seldom in the 12 or 14. I sure hope them white vanes pull some of them other guys into my 5 spot target playground.:wink::sad:


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

asa1485 said:


> I use black nocks because I like them. If a person can not hit a quarter sized 12 on his own, a 1/4 inch nock is not going to be any help. I never use a nock as a reference point. The arrow could be kicked up or down and throw you way off. I always look for a reference on the target.


+2:darkbeer:


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Doesn't make a bit of difference to me, I have shot with both and never had anyone complain to me. Personally, I would shoot with black vanes and a bright green nock to give someone an aiming point , if it gets hit great if not great, they still have to guess the yardage and make the shot....Besides that I have several robinhoods from 3-D tourneys and I have the owner sign them with a bright silver sharpie.......LOL They make arrows every day, just part of the game. And another thing, if they deflect off your arrow it can give them a lower score as long as your arrow is still shootable.
JMO


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

At $20 a pop I dont think so.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> I am with you on this one. I had an idiot that you used to shoot with us cuss me for shooting black well the rest of that season I carried one with a white nock and shot it only when he shot before me.I could careless what the next guy is shooting.


Hope it wasn't me! LOL!


----------



## elkchasin (Apr 19, 2009)

*black on black*

I like my shooting black arrows because it keeps me from peeking and I always get good arrow flight


----------



## DMOE512 (Aug 18, 2005)

*black*

Any excuse you use is fine with me ,but all I ever hear them called are [email protected]#$ole knocks.I also noticed you dont see any pros or top shooters in upper classes using them.You surely won`t get any close calls using them.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

jwshooter11 said:


> Hope it wasn't me! LOL!


Me Either...

But I will be shooting those arrows this year. LOL


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

DMOE512 said:


> Any excuse you use is fine with me ,but all I ever hear them called are [email protected]#$ole knocks.I also noticed you dont see any pros or top shooters in upper classes using them.You surely won`t get any close calls using them.


Who cares what the pro's use??? I don't! I use what works best for me.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

In other words folks that use black on black are a**holes just because you choose not to shoot that set up or cant see there nocks. Come on folks grow up.

Well I think I have changed my mind now, I shoot them just to pi** those type of a**holes off. :set1_pot:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> In other words folks that use black on black are a**holes just because you choose not to shoot that set up or cant see there nocks. Come on folks grow up.
> 
> Well I think I have changed my mind now. I shoot them just to pi** those type of a**holes off. :set1_pot:


Yep....My reasons have now changed as well. Didn't realize we had so many knock-followers shooting ASA....Yep...Screw the flo-orange nocks....I'm going all stealth all the time now just because I got called an a**hole for using stealth arrows.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yep....My reasons have now changed as well. Didn't realize we had so many knock-followers shooting ASA....Yep...Screw the flo-orange nocks....I'm going all stealth all the time now just because I got called an a**hole for using stealth arrows.


I am glad you shoot all black specially when I am in the group.It is kinda distracting seeing your arrows in the guts or neck.:wink::wink:


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I like to call my all black arrows...

Chuck Norris Ninja Arrows.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I am glad you shoot all black specially when I am in the group.It is kinda distracting seeing your arrows in the guts or neck.:wink::wink:


Ha ha ha......Very funny.

Looks like I'll have to prove otherwise this year. :darkbeer:

Who knows......I might even be getting a "crispie" from YOU and "Larry The Stable Guy" (Cowboy Junkie) this year on the SIMS range. :wink:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Myself , I would rather shoot at a target where I can't see the other arrows. So doesnt matter to me what color nock or fletch they use. Shoot your own shot and dont worry about other people's arrows.


Me aswell, I learned the hard way, had a couple shots get sucked into the wrong spot by a bright arrow in the wrong place. Now its all on me, I just worry about my arrow going where I want it to, if no shooting order is established I always love to shoot first. I figure if these "pro's" that don't like black, and need an aiming point, it says alot about there skill. Bottom line shoot WHATEVER!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## elkchasin (Apr 19, 2009)

A top shooter told me they were a## hole arrows, another pulled out a sharpie and blacked out his nocks on the spot as we were shooting.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

I have never put that much thought into what color others have on their arrows, I could care less. I find bright colors a bit distracting, and would rather everyone shot dark colors in my group....JMO


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Really the easiest way to avoid arrow damage is to shoot pin nocks. Yes it may destroy the nock and pin but it will save the arrow on direct hits.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Ha ha ha......Very funny.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to prove otherwise this year. :darkbeer:
> 
> Who knows......I might even be getting a "crispie" from YOU and "Larry The Stable Guy" (Cowboy Junkie) this year on the SIMS range. :wink:


Not if I have anything to do with it

I can't believe the black thing has come up again. It does every year since I've been lurking the forums I believe(since 04-05) but black bows and accessories seem to be getting more common every year. 

I have shot black in the past, and I really only did it cuz it looked cool lol..

If u need vanes and nocks for reasons other than flight control or to clip on the string, u have more problems to worry about. 

It's fun to mess around as well! If I bust your nock and u get upset about it, go home! It happens lol. Busted nicks and split arrows come with the territory I that's most peoples concern. 

Shoot what you like and be done with it. I'm shooting for the target tho


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

SANDBAGGER said:


> Doesn't make a bit of difference to me, I have shot with both and never had anyone complain to me. Personally, I would shoot with black vanes and a bright green nock to give someone an aiming point , if it gets hit great if not great, they still have to guess the yardage and make the shot....Besides that I have several robinhoods from 3-D tourneys and I have the owner sign them with a bright silver sharpie.......LOL They make arrows every day, just part of the game. And another thing, if they deflect off your arrow it can give them a lower score as long as your arrow is still shootable.
> JMO


prefectly said my freind.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Ha ha ha......Very funny.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to prove otherwise this year. :darkbeer:
> 
> Who knows......I might even be getting a "crispie" from YOU and "Larry The Stable Guy" (Cowboy Junkie) this year on the SIMS range. :wink:


you use the word might very loosly you might as well said when h.ll freezes over.lollllllllllllll
I am going to shoot lumina nocks for 3d this year just to see if people cry about that.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Not if I have anything to do with it
> 
> I can't believe the black thing has come up again. It does every year since I've been lurking the forums I believe(since 04-05) but black bows and accessories seem to be getting more common every year.
> 
> ...


good post except for the first line.:wink:
You have to first show up in order to shoot the smackdown then you have to bring your A game so I guess you got a long road ahead of you.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> good post except for the first line.:wink:
> You have to first show up in order to shoot the smackdown then you have to bring your A game so I guess you got a long road ahead of you.:wink:


Hey guys when i shoot the Simms with you all im bringing my invisable arrows that i can only see i can forsee a 14 on every target:wink: lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys when i shoot the Simms with you all im bringing my invisable arrows that i can only see i can forsee a 14 on every target:wink: lol


We will have a blast .


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

It should be good this year. Any news from William and Sarah?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> It should be good this year. Any news from William and Sarah?


No they must be snowed in or froze.They have not rreturned my last 2 messages.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

That sucks...Whatcha get for livin up north. Nice and sunny here right now, but COLD. Calling for snow Thursday.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> We will have a blast .


Definately.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Snow? Thursday? That's the National Championship game day! SWEET!

Only 2 things that could make that day any better......Snow, and Bama whoopin that Texas azz!!!

Hey Spanky.....We still goin shooting up at Rick's tonight?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got in my 30" flatliners guys and let me say, without a doubt it is the best holding stabilizer I have ever tried!!

I had to drop down the scope some to compensate for the weight change.

I shot out to 70 today, in the cold wind and I held better than I ever have. 

I still can't get over the lack of pin movement with my 8x scope atthat distance. 

With a vbar setup, this bow wouldn't even move I don't think


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Im shooting black nocks with my Line Jammers because thats what they sent me.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Snow? Thursday? That's the National Championship game day! SWEET!
> 
> Only 2 things that could make that day any better......Snow, and Bama whoopin that Texas azz!!!
> 
> Hey Spanky.....We still goin shooting up at Rick's tonight?



couldn't agree more. Georgia fan first, SEC fan always, roll tide


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd never know that nock color was of such interest in 3D shoots! 
This last year was the first year I have ever shot 3D, and down where I shoot, it is wicked easy to lose one's arrows, so I have fletched mine with orange wraps, yellow and green vanes, with an orange nock. They couldn't flame any brighter if I tried  :-D


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know if some people are blind but I know alot of people that shoot black on black and I have no problem picking them out except on a black target. On a brown deer, goat, antelope and most of the other targets I don't find that they blend in so shoot whatever you like. Also chasing someones arrow will cost you more points than picking your own spot on the target to shoot at. JMO!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I solved the problem just shoot a six power lens i can see all nocks even black


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

JimmyP said:


> I solved the problem just shoot a six power lens i can see all nocks even black


I thought about this.....

Hmmm, too bad my Swaro lenses are so dang expensive or I'd have quite an array of them.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

And its still going.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

When I shot MBR, I saw black nocks a lot. I also heard comments directed towards them at the big shoots. Since I have been shooting Senior Class, I have never seen another black nock---Mature Gentleman in that class.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 2 in my quiver that I will shoot some times depends on the shooters I am shooting with


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

draw29 said:


> When I shot MBR, I saw black nocks a lot. I also heard comments directed towards them at the big shoots. Since I have been shooting Senior Class, I have never seen another black nock---Mature Gentleman in that class.


Now along with being an a**hole for shooting them, were also not Mature. 
:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:

It's called personal preference


----------



## BMCS (Aug 13, 2008)

*Trying to look Cool*

I honestly did not know that shooting black nocks was ticking anyone off until I read this thread. I have never heard anyone comment negatively on my using black nocks. I guess I have good friends that I shoot with. I thought they looked cool anyway. Plus they match the rest of my rig.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BMCS said:


> I honestly did not know that shooting black nocks was ticking anyone off until I read this thread. I have never heard anyone comment negatively on my using black nocks. I guess I have good friends that I shoot with. I thought they looked cool anyway. Plus they match the rest of my rig.


Thats right GOOD buddy. See ya Thursdays at the spots.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Personaly I like other shooters to use dark colors. I have found that some shooters find them selves drawing down on the bright nocks. i have even floated my aim at the it just happens. I like to go up and the tagert looks like nobodey even shot before me. Then if iI make a poor shot there is no excuse.I also shoot dark nock and dark vanes but that is my opinion. Its all a personal choice who cares. If the rules were going to be that strick we would be in nascar


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

jt12 said:


> couldn't agree more. Georgia fan first, SEC fan always, roll tide


I agree. I'm a Gator but rooting for the SEC. Roll TIDE!!!

As for the topic at had, shoot what you like. The color nocks the other people in my group are using has absolutely no bearing on my score one way or the other. If I make a good shot, by all means use it as a reference or even hold right on it if you want. Just remember, I'm going to be using pin bushings so you are taking your chances getting thrown out. But if you happen to blow the back of my arrow out, well then that's just a good shot.

For guys that are using black nocks and say they do it so their arrows don't get busted up, they make pin bushings for just about every arrow out there fro ACEs to XXXs. And for the guys doing it so others can't see your arrows in the targets, that only helps on a hand full of targets. You can see them in a brown target just as well as any other colored nock. Especially when using a 6x or larger lens. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

so that means that the guys shooting the bright nocks are jerks


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I shoot blue vanes and black nocks because I think they look good! I am sorry but if someone has to depend on me and my arrow to know where to shoot then I guess they better have good eyesight! I have shot 3-D for a long time now and I can look at a picture and tell you where the X is on the target, I have never depended on someone else's arrow to tell me where to shoot! I for one would rather everyone use them so if they make a bad shot it is not drawing my attention to it! It is a personal preference, why can't someone just shoot what they want and not get bashed for it!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

X-SHOOTER said:


> I shoot blue vanes and black nocks because I think they look good! I am sorry but if someone has to depend on me and my arrow to know where to shoot then I guess they better have good eyesight! I have shot 3-D for a long time now and I can look at a picture and tell you where the X is on the target, I have never depended on someone else's arrow to tell me where to shoot! I for one would rather everyone use them so if they make a bad shot it is not drawing my attention to it! It is a personal preference, why can't someone just shoot what they want and not get bashed for it!


Amen


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

X-SHOOTER said:


> I shoot blue vanes and black nocks because I think they look good! I am sorry but if someone has to depend on me and my arrow to know where to shoot then I guess they better have good eyesight! I have shot 3-D for a long time now and I can look at a picture and tell you where the X is on the target, I have never depended on someone else's arrow to tell me where to shoot! I for one would rather everyone use them so if they make a bad shot it is not drawing my attention to it! It is a personal preference, why can't someone just shoot what they want and not get bashed for it!


well said


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello everyone my name is Browndog2 and I must be an immature a**hole. Wait a minute I get called this all the time at home by the wife. Now I get on AT and get called the same thing! Lies I tell you, all LIES!! No not really, I like how they look and how they match my bow. Last year I had a spread sheet that I entered the shoot location, my score, and number of targets, and I get an average points per target and I try to improve on MY score. I do not keep up with everyone else I can care less. I like to go first and wish I could every time. I have enough bad shots by myself I don’t need someone else’s arrows to help me do that. With that out the way and 3D season starting Saturday I would like to wish everyone the best of luck. May all you arrows fly straight and hit their mark. :cheers:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> Now along with being an a**hole for shooting them, were also not Mature.
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:
> 
> It's called personal preference


 Beleive it or not this post has influenced me today. I had some spare time so I decide to fletch my new xringers up and thanks to this post .They are now fletch with 2 black vanes and a blue vane with BLACK f nocks.I just wanted to make so pathetic cry babys day.
Now i will be sent to the the imature a hole group.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

yep when i go to worlds this year i am shooting black nocks and vanes just to piss people off!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> Beleive it or not this post has influenced me today. I had some spare time so I decide to fletch my new xringers up and thanks to this post .They are now fletch with 2 black vanes and a blue vane with BLACK f nocks.I just wanted to make so pathetic cry babys day.
> Now i will be sent to the the imature a hole group.:thumbs_up


Welcome to our group Treeman65.:cocktail:


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok so I'll stir the pot even more. I had a fletching company send me 3 clear vanes last year. So are they as bad as the black? You can't see them either!


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

AVENSTOKE said:


> Ok so I'll stir the pot even more. I had a fletching company send me 3 clear vanes last year. So are they as bad as the black? You can't see them either!


The Flex Fletch Phantom vanes are cool. I have some of those. Only problem with them I found is they kinda yellow after time and don't look as good. But when you forst put them on, I think it's cool.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I shoot all black for the dark targets and all white for the white targets. I'm there to put in a good score for my self not to help you beat me. I'll be that immature a***ole. If you can't shoot a 3d target with dark arrows in it stick with shooting spots. JMO


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Never realized it was such a big deal since I shoot with the same guys most of the time. We all use bright and say the led off shot is important. I know that archery is not a team sport but there is such a thing as sportsmanship. Anyway, shoot what you want and if you don't want it hit, don't shoot it where I want to. Some times it ain't safe in the 5.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Target Knowledge and skillful shooting will always separate the whiners from the winners. In a rotating shooting order, everyone has there opportunity to shoot first or to aim at the previous shots on the foam. Just shoot your turn and let your level of skill reveal what kind of archer you are.:zip:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

BrownDog2 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Browndog2 and I must be an immature a**hole. Wait a minute I get called this all the time at home by the wife. Now I get on AT and get called the same thing! Lies I tell you, all LIES!! No not really, I like how they look and how they match my bow. Last year I had a spread sheet that I entered the shoot location, my score, and number of targets, and I get an average points per target and I try to improve on MY score. I do not keep up with everyone else I can care less. I like to go first and wish I could every time. I have enough bad shots by myself I don’t need someone else’s arrows to help me do that. With that out the way and 3D season starting Saturday I would like to wish everyone the best of luck. May all you arrows fly straight and hit their mark. :cheers:


AMEN!!! I get called an a**hole all the time by everyone anyway.......Why not just let it flood over into my archery game...

I do bad enough all by myself....what color my nocks and vanes are shouldn't make any difference unless you are following my lead....In which case, you might wind up with as bad a score as I do. LOL


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i have shot all black many times, and with the exception of maybe only a couple targets per course black arrows are plenty visible to use as a reference. usually they will look like a nice big hole, i would much rather have a nice hole to aim at than a blairing flourecent nock to try to hold off of. much more soothing to the mind for me..


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

smokin'dually said:


> i have shot all black many times, and with the exception of maybe only a couple targets per course black arrows are plenty visible to use as a reference. usually they will look like a nice big hole, i would much rather have a nice hole to aim at than a blairing flourecent nock to try to hold off of. much more soothing to the mind for me..


Definately agree. Nothing worse than going after the guy who has just put a bright green nock 1/2" below the 12. I am currently shooting 3 red blazers with black nocks. Not trying to be an a**, just like they way they look.
I shot with a guy once last year who was using tracer nocks! Talk about being distracted.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> Beleive it or not this post has influenced me today. I had some spare time so I decide to fletch my new xringers up and thanks to this post .They are now fletch with 2 black vanes and a blue vane with BLACK f nocks.I just wanted to make so pathetic cry babys day.
> Now i will be sent to the the imature a hole group.:thumbs_up


Isn't it amazing that the more successfull you are, the bigger the a**hole people make you out to be? I've said for years that everybody ought to be required to shoot black fletching and black nocks! As for the person who puts a green nock 1/2" under the 12, I'll add a yard and aim right at it!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Isn't it amazing that the more successfull you are, the bigger the a**hole people make you out to be? I've said for years that everybody ought to be required to shoot black fletching and black nocks! As for the person who puts a green nock 1/2" under the 12, I'll add a yard and aim right at it!


now that is fun but right and that is true in alot of things other than archery.I would rather see the bright nock under the 12 than in it for that same reason.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Ha ha ha......Very funny.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to prove otherwise this year. :darkbeer:
> 
> Who knows......I might even be getting a "crispie" from YOU and "Larry The Stable Guy" (Cowboy Junkie) this year on the SIMS range. :wink:


 Ok here is the deal unless you are scared:wink:
Gainesville smackdown me,you and cowboyjunkie
not only for a crispy but the 2 people with low score have to dye there hair whatever cover the winner says for the next pro am.
NO HATS ALLOWED EITHER
IF YOU ARE SCARED JUST SAY SO:wink::wink:


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

xringbob said:


> I shoot all black for the dark targets and all white for the white targets. I'm there to put in a good score for my self not to help you beat me. I'll be that immature a***ole. If you can't shoot a 3d target with dark arrows in it stick with shooting spots. JMO




I could not agree more Xringbob. I am also part of the A**hole group. I shoot them because the guys I shoot with are out for blood and they not going to get me to help them with maping the way. They might as well go get a gps to help them.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Ok here is the deal unless you are scared:wink:
> Gainesville smackdown me,you and cowboyjunkie
> not only for a crispy but the 2 people with low score have to dye there hair whatever cover the winner says for the next pro am.
> NO HATS ALLOWED EITHER
> IF YOU ARE SCARED JUST SAY SO:wink::wink:


Uh, how about no.

Because I know that you and Spanky can already shoot better than me....but I was hoping by fluke that I would beat yall. LOL

"Wishful thinking never hurt anyone other than the dissapointed thinker."

That's an original MudRunner2005 quote right there.


----------



## tx_basser (Oct 17, 2009)

Man, with all of this contraversy I'm gonna have to get some made up and see what happens at shoots.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

tx_basser said:


> Man, with all of this contraversy I'm gonna have to get some made up and see what happens at shoots.


The money is worth the reaction.......It's quite funny to shoot them and then when somebody complains you will see who the real a**hole is.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

MudRunner2005 said:


> The money is worth the reaction.......It's quite funny to shoot them and then when somebody complains you will see who the real a**hole is.



I agree and when they complain tell them you are color cordnating to the arrow shaft:lol3:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

sc4x4truck said:


> I agree and when they complain tell them you are color cordnating to the arrow shaft:lol3:


That, or simply tell them you're color blind....... And leave the convo like that. LOL You know they'd be confused as hell! LOL


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I shoot bright orange nocks and white vanes. The way I look at it If someone in front of me makes a good shot I use thier arrow for a mark. So I should give the same option 2 others.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*ttt*

black on black here to. why some people care what others shoot is beyond me





bowman_77 said:


> That what I was thinking also.
> 
> I shoot black on black, but not to be stealth shooter, but because I like the looks of it. If someone dont want to shoot with me or let me in their group so be it. When I go to a shoot I got to have fun regaurdless if I win or not.
> 
> It dont matter if you use pink, red, black, yellow or what ever the color is, there is alway going to be someone that complains. JMO


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

ig25 said:


> black on black here to. why some people care what others shoot is beyond me


I agree. You would think that with black on black it would help them to NOT concentrate on YOUR nock, but to help them to see the entire target better and relieve them from distraction.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying all the jack leg non-3D shooting twits I shoot with black nocks, black vanes and black arrows! :becky: I'll even re-build their arrows....... one of them is about 6'6" but he's never on AT and I'm quite sure I can out run him.

:smile: I've been known to carry mostly black nocks and arrows with dark blue vanes...... someone might not appreciate it at first but after a few targets they sometimes ask me to use the dark arrows. 

Seriously, it is fun to jack up guys that actually give a rat turd what I shoot so I'll carry and act like I'm shooting dark arrows..... BUT, if I'm shooting well and it's a team shoot I'll definitely use brighter nocks and jump to the stake to shoot first. I shoot fixed pins and really don't want bright glowing objects to draw my eye! 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock marks are great but anywhere else hurts more often than it helps!



tx_basser said:


> sorry, did not mean to post up a HF type of thread. I just found it interesting and wondered if my buddy was pulling my leg.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i guess i am just not on the band wagon but you know i always like to shoot bright nocks and vanes. if i put one in the middle i dont mind giving some one else in the group something to aim at. if i beat the guys i want them to have shot as well as they possibly can and not beat them because the luck of the draw they had to shoot at a blank target.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

don't you guys know black knocks shoot different than colored knocks?:tongue:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i just like the way they look with my setup. I like 2 black with 1 orange fletching with black knocks. But carry a few arrows all black fletching and all black knocks.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

I just ordered my first set of black nocks simply because I think they will look good on the end of my Fatboy arrows that have the Orange bushing. If it makes someone I am shooting with upset, sorry. I don't think it is one person's responsibility in the group to give everyone else something to aim at anyway.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*man o man*

still GOIN!


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

If you don't want to come to the darkside, and would not shoot with someone that has. It's no loss to me there's plenty of other shooters that are not baby's out there that would gladly shoot next to me.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

chalk me up to i guess, i just ordered my 3D arrows for this year and ill have 3 black mini blazers and dark red nocks


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

what if i shoot black nocks and white vanes and white cresting? am i still an a**hole?


----------



## Fletch-C (Nov 8, 2005)

*yep*



DMOE512 said:


> Any excuse you use is fine with me ,but all I ever hear them called are [email protected]#$ole knocks.I also noticed you dont see any pros or top shooters in upper classes using them.You surely won`t get any close calls using them.


Just about all Pros and Semi pros will shoot brighter colored nocks and vanes. 
They don't care if an arrow is hit or not. they all want higher scores and that is what it is all about. So you shoot a dark colored vane or nock, so what! If you think that at the end of the year you may loose a couple of arrows due to someone hitting them? Then practice untill You can return that deed. And maybe all your scores will go up. Shoot bright and stay right. No hard feelings anyway.

IMO:teeth:


----------



## Fletch-C (Nov 8, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

fat kid said:


> what if i shoot black nocks and white vanes and white cresting? am i still an a**hole?


That's my set up on my fatboys, lightspeed 3ds, and 2712's. :thumbs_up


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Who cares about black nock's :dontknow:, I'm using EASTON FLAT LINES and they don't make black nock's for them :thumbs_up, but I have a nice RED one and if someone want's to act up with a blackout system, then I'll grab my BLACK SHARPIE and join in the GAME :wink:...

Nothings more fun then to ROBIN HOOD A STEALTH/NINJA ARROW with my RED NOCK ARROW !!!!, even if it cost's me a couple of point's and $10.00 arrow :teeth: ...


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

MT Olie said:


> Who cares about black nock's :dontknow:, I'm using EASTON FLAT LINES and they don't make black nock's for them :thumbs_up, but I have a nice RED one and if someone want's to act up with a blackout system, then I'll grab my BLACK SHARPIE and join in the GAME :wink:...
> 
> Nothings more fun then to ROBIN HOOD A STEALTH/NINJA ARROW with my RED NOCK ARROW !!!!, even if it cost's me a couple of point's and $10.00 arrow :teeth: ...


I think the CB unibushings will fit your shafts. Then you can use black Easton G nocks.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I'm thinking about buying all the jack leg non-3D shooting twits I shoot with black nocks, black vanes and black arrows! :becky: I'll even re-build their arrows....... one of them is about 6'6" but he's never on AT and I'm quite sure I can out run him.
> 
> :smile: I've been known to carry mostly black nocks and arrows with dark blue vanes...... someone might not appreciate it at first but after a few targets they sometimes ask me to use the dark arrows.
> 
> Seriously, it is fun to jack up guys that actually give a rat turd what I shoot so I'll carry and act like I'm shooting dark arrows..... BUT, if I'm shooting well and it's a team shoot I'll definitely use brighter nocks and jump to the stake to shoot first. I shoot fixed pins and really don't want bright glowing objects to draw my eye! 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock marks are great but anywhere else hurts more often than it helps!


Twits? Maybe if you would get out of the 35 yard class, you could shoot with the big boys. Sorry, I forgot, with the curvature of the earth, can you even see more than 35 yards?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

FS560 said:


> I think the CB unibushings will fit your shafts. Then you can use black Easton G nocks.


Thx for the info :thumbs_up, but like I said the BLACK SHARPIE work's everytime :teeth:....


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is my two cents worth. I shot at worlds last year with a guy who had all black feathers and knocks. It didn't matter where his arrow ended up.(he missed about 9times that I can recall) Point is, when he did put it in the target, he always asked where is it? I told him if he would put some color on it, he would know where it is if it was in the target. HAHA 
Personnally, I shoot gt 22's with 2inch blazers. one white and the other two yellow with white knocks. I didn't get too many arrows busted up last year at the national or world shoots.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Had a guy do the same thing. After he shot he would ask, where did that hit, I would say THATS A 5. He would say NO WAY. I told him, get some arrows that I can see and I'll call them for you. Next day had white nocks on his arrows. Much easier to find bright nocks and vanes when you miss, black just don't show up as well in the leaves and bushes.
Charlie


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

any advantage i can get will help.

for serious 3d, i will have 2 black nock/black fletch arrows, one or 2 light tan/ brown nock/vane combo, and 2 different colors like maybe a red one and a white one. that gives me 6 arrows, which is plennty.


the trick is to get all white stuff so u can Sharpe it out to whatever color u want. that is what think.

if a bright orange arrow is in the 12, it is a dead arrow. even if it is low, high, left, or right, i will still use it as an aiming point and set my pin a little high or low or whatever of i to get the most advantage possible. u need some aiming point to shoot a target. sometimes mine will be the arrow.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> So true, WHO CARES! I shoot the target and use orange or green nocks. Sometimes I hit the 12 and this happens with bright nocks, can't be mad!



HOLY CRAP IS THAT A 40" arrow?! hahaha


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i wish all the shooters in my group would shoot black so i wont see anything in my way...... when i see a nock shining on the target i have a natural pull to it, i dont like that..... other then getting an arrow shot at , i would rather go first and shoot a clean target with no distractions...... jm2c......:wink:


----------



## martin_shooter (Jul 6, 2003)

so if someone shoots blackout arrows and is considered a jerk.. how would you feel if you saw someone pull these out :wink:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_77&products_id=11806

It even says that they allow for great "payback" when someone puts their arrow in the 12 ring before you!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

martin_shooter said:


> so if someone shoots blackout arrows and is considered a jerk.. how would you feel if you saw someone pull these out :wink:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_77&products_id=11806
> 
> It even says that they allow for great "payback" when someone puts their arrow in the 12 ring before you!


soon as they get them out in 2413 for my xringer I will have them.


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> In other words folks that use black on black are a**holes just because you choose not to shoot that set up or cant see there nocks. Come on folks grow up.
> 
> Well I think I have changed my mind now, I shoot them just to pi** those type of a**holes off. :set1_pot:





Amen brother!!!!!.....I could not believe this thread once i started reading it......PATHETIC!!!


----------



## joker1 (Sep 22, 2005)

*black nock*



asa1485 said:


> I use black nocks because I like them. If a person can not hit a quarter sized 12 on his own, a 1/4 inch nock is not going to be any help. I never use a nock as a reference point. The arrow could be kicked up or down and throw you way off. I always look fro a reference on the target.


very true. I aim for the 12 ring not a nock...


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Shoot the color you like if it upsets someone they are being a turd.


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

j.irvin said:


> It honestly doesn't bother me either way. Around here, most people who shoot blacked-out arrows are a-holes anyway. I have shot with my share of a-holes before, so I keep a couple of a-hole arrows with me just in case!




Same here


----------



## jakhuntr (Jan 11, 2005)

couple of years ago i had 2 black one white fletchings with white nock because i thought it looked cool untill i shot a field round lol. 


Drove me crazy not being able to see my arrows in the target so i could make adjustments if i needed to.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

i use black nocks. for serveral reasons 1 my bow is red and black 2 i have had a lot of arrows busted by not using them 3 it helps me not to look for the arrow out of the bow cuz you cant see it anyways. but as far as what other people shoot i dont care and where im from i dont really think anybody else does. if they shoot a nock thats flo green and looks like a lumenok then if they shoot a 12 theres a good chance you might loose one before the days is over but who cares they are arrows they make them everyday right haha. kindda expensive though. o and heres my target arrows if anybody cares.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just say shut up and shoot lol


----------



## lucyyenic (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd never know that nock color was of such interest in 3D shoots!
This last year was the first year I have ever shot 3D, and down where I shoot,
it is wicked easy to lose one's arrows, so I have fletched mine with orange wraps,
yellow and green vanes, with an orange nock.
They couldn't flame any brighter if I tried :-D 
Reply With Quote


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

gen2teg said:


> dunno if it is true but heard asa you have to have all the same color fletchings


not true


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to shoot all black fletching and black nocks when I first started 3d 2years ago. After my first ASA shoot I changed them to yellow nocks because of all the crap I got. I had a guy in my group call me out of 2 12's and say that If I wasnt shooting "stealth" arrows he would have called them in. After that I realized you need all the points you can get at a big shoot and its not worth pissing people off and losing points over it. I now shoot all white fletching and a yellow pin nocks on my X-Jammer 27's.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3dshooter25 said:


> I used to shoot all black fletching and black nocks when I first started 3d 2years ago. After my first ASA shoot I changed them to yellow nocks because of all the crap I got. I had a guy in my group call me out of 2 12's and say that If I wasnt shooting "stealth" arrows he would have called them in. After that I realized you need all the points you can get at a big shoot and its not worth pissing people off and losing points over it. I now shoot all white fletching and a yellow pin nocks on my *X-Jammer 27's*.


Using a shaft of that size makes you a "12" hog and so your arrows are still out........... 

He actually said he they were "12's" if you didn't have stealth arrows? OHHHH, hale NO!! The arrow is score as it is supposed to be scored. We would have got that straight right there even if the stealth arrows weren't mine! Your whole group should have called for an ASA official. He basically said, "I am not calling your arrows correctly." I have a strong suspicion the guy that said that to you is of questionable character and definitely doesn't understand ethics or morals. To him using black arrows is wrong and it's OK for him to lie about a score...... I wouldn't believe any score he has ever turned in! This kind of nonsense is what gives 3D folks such a terrible image.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Using a shaft of that size makes you a "12" hog and so your arrows are still out...........
> 
> He actually said he they were "12's" if you didn't have stealth arrows? OHHHH, hale NO!! The arrow is score as it is supposed to be scored. We would have got that straight right there even if the stealth arrows weren't mine! Your whole group should have called for an ASA official. He basically said, "I am not calling your arrows correctly." I have a strong suspicion the guy that said that to you is of questionable character and definitely doesn't understand ethics or morals. To him using black arrows is wrong and it's OK for him to lie about a score...... I wouldn't believe any score he has ever turned in! This kind of nonsense is what gives 3D folks such a terrible image.


HAHA. Yeah I know X-jammers are big, but I gotta keep up with all those that are shooting triple X's and X-killers. lol. They have saved me a couple of times. haha

I dont think that guy goes to any of the ASA's anymore and I think that might have been his first one he went to as well. Oh well, Its just something that you have to deal with and put it out of your mind after it has happened. The only thing you can do is put them in the center of the 12 where they can't call you out.:darkbeer:


----------

